# What are the main jobs/skills wanted in Canada?



## dave_j (Feb 19, 2009)

As per the title, I would like to know what are the main (I think there is a list of 30) skills needed in Canada that would get a visa.

I would consider retraining if I could.

Thanks.


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

use this tool to find out:
Immigrating as a worker: am I eligible?

or look the list from this site below:

You must have had at least one year of continuous full-time experience in this job within the last 10 years.

* Accommodation Service Managers
* Audiologists and Speech Language Pathologists
* College and Other Vocational Instructors
* Chefs
* Computer and Information Systems Managers
* Cooks
* Construction Managers
* Contractors and Supervisors, Pipe Fitting Trades
* Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
* Contractors and Supervisors, Heavy Construction Equipment Crews
* Crane Operators
* Drillers and Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying and Construction
* Electricians (Except Industrial and Power System)
* Financial Auditors and Accountants
* Financial Managers
* General Practitioners and Family Physicians
* Geological Engineers
* Geologists, Geochemists and Geophysicists
* Head Nurses and Supervisors
* Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
* Industrial Electricians
* Licensed Practical Nurses
* Managers in Health Care
* Medical Radiation Technologists
* Mining Engineers
* Occupational Therapists
* Petroleum Engineers
* Physiotherapists
* Plumbers
* Registered Nurses
* Restaurant and Food Service Managers
* Specialist Physicians
* Steamfitters, Pipe Fitters and Sprinkler System Installers
* Supervisors, Mining and Quarrying
* Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service
* Supervisors, Petroleum, Gas and Chemical Processing and Utilities
* University Professors
* Welders and Related Machine Operators


----------

